# 24-105 f/4L kit lens on 6D



## roka (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,
I plan to buy a 6D with 24-105 f/4L kit lens as an upgrade to a much lighter PnS with lens of similar FoV range that i currently use. 
I realize the value this kit lens offers, both in price and the flexibility to determine what FL primes i (may) gravitate to over time.
However, i am anxious that it's weight may dampen my enthusiasm and hence contemplating a lighter 6D start point.

I have two questions
1. AF sensor
What perceivable impact does the f/4 kit lens impose, given that 6D's center x-point sensitivity is f/2.8?
Surely prior 5D bodies did not have a more forgiving f-stop requirement for AF? 
The 24-70 f/2.8 L I or II is no lighter (and shorter and costlier)...but (on a 6D) is it noticeable more responsive for AF and in low light? 

2. Your experience
If you moved away from this initial kit lens onto others, what constraints/findings led you to do this and to what alternatives?


Thanks
roka


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 8, 2012)

roka said:


> 1. AF sensor
> What perceivable impact does the f/4 kit lens impose, given that 6D's center x-point sensitivity is f/2.8?



On the contrary - with the 6d you'll be better off with a f4 unless you shoot very low available light because the 6d/5d2 af is non-cross with f2.8 precision (unlike the 60d, 7d, 5d3, ... thanks, Canon!). And since the 6d af is not as precise as 5d3/1dx a f4+ lens will be more forgiving with small af errors because of the larger depth of field. That's probably also why Canon bungles f4 lenses with the 6d (24-104/4, 24-70/4).


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 8, 2012)

Also, the 24-70 is significantly heavier. Coming from a point and shoot, you will undoubtedly notice the weight difference, but the 6D and 24-105 is probably the lightest combination in that focal range, unless you went for a crop camera with a lens with similar field of view, for example the 60D and 17-85.


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 24-105L which was my go to lens on my crop camera. I switched to FF, kept the 24-105L and it really shines on a FF. 24mm is surprisingly wide on FF. I know I should not have been surprised by this but this really is the prefect walk around lens for a FF camera. It's on about 90% of the time. You pick up a tone of depth of field switching to FF and F4 is plenty fast for a 6D. I have a 5DIII that can practically see in the dark and I hear the 6 is better. It would be hard to buy a 24-70L 2.8 I since the mark II is supposed to be so much better. BTW, if you are concerned with the weight the single best thing you can do is loose the stock strap and spend $50 bucks on a Black Rapid. Takes all the weight off your neck and allows you to walk around for hours. makes you look like a pro too!


----------



## sanj (Dec 8, 2012)

Its not so heavy and very useful. Go for it.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 8, 2012)

You cant go wrong with the 24-105. It will do what you need it to do for the vast majority of all shooting, and do it remarkably well. The only concern is perhaps weight.


----------



## robbymack (Dec 8, 2012)

the 24-105 is great on FF. If you can rent first give it a try and also the new tamron 24-70 2.8. The tamron is shorter, a bit more expensive (not canon 24-70ii territory), but gives you f2.8. see what fits with what you want to shoot.


----------



## dexstrose (Dec 8, 2012)

The 6D with 24-105 weighs 3.052 pounds. Its like carrying 2 two burritos and a coke. I just had it for a few days and I can notice a difference from what I use to have, which was .25 lbs more. 

As you read, it does work well focusing in low light. I had only one instance where I was in a one lamp room that spilled light into the other. I tried to focus on a picture frame 20 feet away in another room that is dark. It didn't focus. Another try, it did it really quickly. That was the only hiccup so far I had playing with focus in super low light. My old camera didn't even focus.

I am surprise that the depth of field shows more with 24-105 on the 6D, since I have no experience with FF until now. I always used the 24-105 on my cropped sensor camera. Also the 12800 is really good, very usable. Here is my dog in that same one low light room with tv on. AWB still has that super yellow tint under tungsten. But easy fix.


----------



## roka (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for your encouraging comments.
I picked up a 6D + 24-105 f/4L (kit) and the 40mm cake last weekend.

*Marsu42*:
The 6D spec says
Center: cross-type at f/5.6; vertical line-sensitive at f/2.8.

You are correct about the shallower DoF (shooting at f/2.8 ) being harder compared to the kit maxing at f/4.
However, i was seeking clarity about the inability of the f/4 kit lens to activate the vertical line threshold of the center AF sensor, since that requires a lens with max aperture of f/2.8 .


----------



## funkboy (Dec 15, 2012)

I use the 24-105L as the "standard zoom" on my 40D and it balances perfectly. Feels right at home.

The 6D is extremely close to the 40D in weight & dimensions (which is why I'm considering one), so I think you'll be just fine.

That said, there are two accessories that I use to prevent fatigue setting in when I'm shooting for a long time:

One is a wrist strap, which when snugged up tightly creates a sort of "bond" between your right hand & the camera.

The other is a comfortable neoprene neck strap so that you can get the weight off your wrist when you're not shooting.


----------

